# Goats and Sheep living together



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

HI~ 

Do any of you raise goats and sheep together? 
How do you handle the different food issues? 
like cooper...

has anyone had issues with a goat and sheep breeding and producing offspring? I have read that it can happen what is your take?

Donna


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I have heard that deer and goats will interbreed, but not sheep and goats.

I had sheep for awhile, but they were not in the same pen as my goats. As far as feed goes, are you graining them or just feeding hay? I would seperate them when feeding thier grain to keep the copper away from the sheep. Someone told me that you can put the minerals for the goats up higher as the sheep will not try to reach up like goats do.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the idea... that is true the goats climb to get to everything the lamb doesn't ever leave the ground..


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Our goats and sheep live together with no issues. Also, it is impossible for them to interbreed.


----------

